
What would be your biggest frustration fulfilling the role of a tech leader? - MaxMussio
My team has 20 people and I find it really hard to keep them focused on perfecting the product. Seems like we are always responding to &quot;emergencies&quot; created by the sale team.<p>I was just wondering what other problems you were facing as technical leaders...<p>I also made a survey since I really want to understand what we are going through at the moment as technical leaders. I would really appreciate your help on that. Here is the link:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;Ncm7QuxzGg<p>I&#x27;ve put up a report called Lessons learnt from “The Hard Thing About Hard Things” by Ben Horowitz which condenses the knowledge from the book. I will be sending it for free as gratitude for helping with the survey.
======
DrScump

      Seems like we are always responding to "emergencies" created by the sale team.
    

The first step to filling your tech organization's hole is to get the sale
team to stop digging.

------
dave_ops
Your first paragraph is an expectations management problem on both sides.

That doesn't depend on the "technical" part of "technical leadership".

